# Windows pagefile.sys



## StonedNerd (4. Mai 2003)

Moin, moin!
In letzter Zeit habe ich festgestellt, dass die pagefile.sys von meinem WinXP immer groeßer wird .. Mir ist es aufgefallen, als ich erst statt 500MB freien Speicher nur noch 400 freien hatte und sich die Zahl von Tag zu Tag weiter dezimierte. Die pagefile.sys ist im Ggegenzug immer groeßer geworden: von einst knapp 300MB auf jezt fast 500MB. Zwar kann es nicht allein daran liegen (ich habe bisher mehr Speicherplatz verloren, als sich in dieser datei wiederfinden) aber so ganz ohne kann das auch nicht sein.
Weis wer, was da passiert?


----------



## lohokla (4. Mai 2003)

Ich würd sagen, dass 'Pagefile.sys' die Auslagerungsdatei von Windows ist. Du kannst die Datei also löschen wenn sie dir zur groß wird oder Einstellungen diesezüglich vornehmen unter " Start > Systemsteuerung > System > Erweitert > (Systemleistung)Einstellungen > Erweitert > (Virtueller Arbeitsspeicher)Ändern "


----------



## StonedNerd (4. Mai 2003)

Hey thx! Das hat was gebracht!
Wie wichtig ist denn der Auslagerungsspeicher? Man konnte ihn ja auch ganz wegnehmen.


----------



## lohokla (4. Mai 2003)

Nein, ganz weg nehmen solltest du den virtullen Speicher nicht! Hier findest du eine Beschreibung, was er macht. 
Wenn es dich wirklich stört, kannst du die Datei automatisch löschen lassen beim Herunterfahren:
1.) 'Start > Einstellungen > Systemsteuerung > Verwaltung > Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie > Lokale Richtlinien > (ist auf der rechten Seite)Sicherheitsoptionen'  Dort in der Liste den Eintrag "Herunterfahren: Auslagerungsdatei des virtuellen Arbeitspeicher löschen" doppelklicken und aktivieren.


----------



## StonedNerd (4. Mai 2003)

Nunja .. wenn 2GB fuer die Windows-Installation vorgesehen sind und man eines Tages feststellt, dass nur noch 65MB auf der Platte frei sind, hat man schon Bedenken!
Aber, kann es sein, dass das nur unter WinXP Prof so geht? Bei meiner Home Edition steht naemlich nix von "Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie" in der Verwaltung.
Trotzdem thx!


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von StonedNerd _
> *Aber, kann es sein, dass das nur unter WinXP Prof so geht? Bei meiner Home Edition steht naemlich nix von "Lokale Sicherheitsrichtlinie" in der Verwaltung.
> Trotzdem thx!  *



In diesem Fall könntest Du auch Tweak-XP testen. Die Trialversion reicht für ein paar Tweaks alle mal (läßt sich 30 mal starten oder so).


----------



## StonedNerd (4. Mai 2003)

Ah danke  !
Kuck ich mir mal an


----------



## tuxracer (27. Mai 2003)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, weil ich kenn die Home nur so vom hörensagen. und man sagt ja dass die sehr wenig netzwerktauglich ist und auch die Benutzerverwaltung sehr eingeschränkt ist.

Aber möglicherweise ist der eintrag trotzdem in der registry vorhanden. in der registry suchen nach shutdown.
dann kann es sein das du doch einen eintrag findest der heisst 

Display Name  ClearPageFileAtShutdown

diesen Eintrag musst Du aber so lassen und den wert darunter mit dem namen 

Display Type doppelklicken und den wert auf 1 ändern

dann wird die Auslagerung gelöscht beim shutdown

dieser reg eintrag ist mehrmals vorhanden !!!

einfach alle werte von 0 auf 1 ändern !!


----------

